# Cough and runny nose!!! Help



## Josey4wales

Should I give my boer doe some antibiotics,she has a runny nose,and is coughing a little bit.Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Yes, you can. I treated a couple this winter for a cough and runny nose. It is that time of year.


----------



## Josey4wales

Thank you..She is eating fine,and seems normal,but is coughing and has runny nose..We just got back from a show,so maybe she is just stressed are caught something..Thanks


----------



## happybleats

Always take a temp first...no fever no antibiotics... she just might need vitamin boost...B complex is a good choice along with Nutra dentch...but if fever is indicated then Tylan 200.....for over the counter or Nuflor if you can get it from the vet..both good upper Resp. medication..I prefer Nuflor..3 cc per 100 # once day,works better but cost more. Tylan 200 is 1 cc per 25# every 12 hours..always use probios during and after antibiotics to help restore flora : )


----------



## happybleats

I should add that lung worms will cause coughing...is it time to be wormed perhaps : )


----------



## Josey4wales

Would lung worms cause her nose to run?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

lung worms would not cause the nose to run. BUT the cough and runny nose may be allergies. What color is the runny nose? How often is she coughing? Any temp? If the runny nose is clear I would try some Benedryl to see if it clears up indicating allergies.


----------



## Josey4wales

I had already gave her antibiotics,so is it fine to give her some b-12 now?


----------



## Josey4wales

She is barely coughing,and the runny nose is clear..She just got wormed about a month ago..I'm just concerned because I have to take her to the vet Monday for health papers,for a major show..


----------



## crocee

The B12 won't hurt her. The benadryl will help dry her up. Every time I get stressed my nose starts running, this may be all thats wrong. The planet of Texas has had some really weird weather lately and that in itself can cause the sniffles.


----------



## Josey4wales

Thanks so much everyone!!!! Learning as I go..


----------



## michaelmay

Does anyone have any advice -
My goat has a runny nose and eyes, she doesn't have a high temperature but she has lost a lot of weight. 
Thankyou.


----------



## happybleats

> Does anyone have any advice -
> My goat has a runny nose and eyes, she doesn't have a high temperature but she has lost a lot of weight.
> Thankyou.


Hi michaelmay... you will recieve better exposer if you start your own thread...so you dont get lost in here....you can start your thread by including answers to these questions..it will help us help you

what color is the snotty nose..clear, white yellow or green?
What as her temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range...
Check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red
when was she last wormed, with what and how much
is she eating, pooping berries and drinking well..peeing just fine...is she active and alert?

best wishes


----------



## Jaxon_2011

How much benedryl? We have a few goats with yucky noses-have dosed with LA 200


----------



## ksalvagno

Human child dose.


----------



## Jaxon_2011

Human child dose for an adult goat? One of our adult goats has a snotty nose. Not wanting to eat or drink! Gave nuflor last night! What else can we do?


----------



## ksalvagno

If you gave Nuflor, then don't give Benadryl. Keep up with the Nuflor. Put out electrolyte water for her too.


----------



## Jaxon_2011

Ok very new to this whole thing! Needing guidance! This maybe a stupid question-can you expand on the electrolytes.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you do a search on here, there are recipes for homemade electrolytes. Or you can buy the powdered electrolytes at the store and follow directions to add to water. Always have plain water out for them too.


----------



## Jaxon_2011

Ok thanks


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

I have a baby goat with a wet sounding cough and a runny nose that doesn't want to eat. Does not have a fever what do I do?


----------



## ksalvagno

It would be best to start your own thread. Sounds like pneumonia. Do you have a vet?


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

Not yet. They are my first goats. And since she was fine till yesterday in the evening finding a vet that late in the evening is not really an option. On our way to the vet today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

Got some antibiotics. Vet said it's not uncommon in bottle babies since they have a lower immune system. He said it's probably viral but gave the antibiotics to make sure that she doesn't end up with any secondary issues. And gave me some things to watch out for.


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

Also on a side note it's a good thing my BF really likes the goat since we have her in out living till she feeling better


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good. Hopefully she will recover quickly.


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

I hope so.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Victoria Woodcock

She's back to her normal frisky self. She is still upstairs for the time being rather than out in the barn since she is still little rattly in her chest but she's eating and chasing the dogs around. I'm really amazed at how fast the antibiotics helped


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good.


----------

